# HDR of a pickup truck.



## Heck (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a little fun with this shot of my truck.  Fake HDR with one photo.


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 31, 2008)

Holy halos, Batman.


----------



## nickisonfire (Dec 31, 2008)

nice post processing howd you do it?


----------



## Heck (Dec 31, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> Holy halos, Batman.



Yeah  I wonder if thats the settings or a drawback from using one image for a hdr.


----------



## Heck (Dec 31, 2008)

nickisonfire said:


> nice post processing howd you do it?



I just dropped it in a program called photomatrix and just messed with some settings to see what they do and how they affect the photo. Hdr takes some time to get it right and does not always work well with any photo..


----------



## Heck (Dec 31, 2008)

This is the photo with photoshop tweaks and no hdr.






The camera image


----------



## abraxas (Jan 1, 2009)

Heck said:


> Yeah  I wonder if thats the settings or a drawback from using one image for a hdr.



It's a combination of strength, microcontrast, black and white levels. It's like riding a five-wheeled bike with three sets of handlebars.  Fun though once you learn to keep your balance.


----------



## scyzoryk_o4 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the photoshop version looks best


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jan 3, 2009)

That first image is not HDR. Yeah it's tone mapped and yeah it looks pretty cool, but I wish people would stop calling that stuff HDR. HDR stands for High Dynamic Range, which means dark areas and bright areas are simultaneously exposed properly.

I quickly messed around with your jpg to show you what I mean:




It doesn't look so great because I just hand painted it and ideally, the white sky at the horizon should have detail too, but the original jpg gave very little to work with. 

Anyway, THAT is HDR.


----------



## motojoe (Jan 3, 2009)

nice perspective!


----------



## iamoph (Jan 11, 2009)

Question: so do you mean that the shadows are lightened and the highlights are darkened? I wont bother you too much about that here...i am going to go on and search some threads. i just wondered if that was the basic concept


----------



## PonyBoy (Feb 3, 2009)

I have that program to, its bad ass. Have you heard of one called TOPAZ? They told me about it but cant find it (for Free)


----------



## Kimberly81 (Feb 20, 2009)

PonyBoy said:


> I have that program to, its bad ass. Have you heard of one called TOPAZ? They told me about it but cant find it (for Free)


Its called Topaz Adjust and it is AMAZING!


----------

